# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Фарбований Лис.

## Zaya

Не казка Івана Франка, а однойменний гурт. (:  http://tinyurl.com/cyo64b
або http://preview.tinyurl.com/cyo64b 
Фарбований лис  *Засинаю* 
Засинаю, наплакавшись вдосталь,
Ми лишилися просто знайомими.
Забираю з собою у постіль
Напівзабуті спомини. 
— Коханий…
— Кохана…
Темно у вікнах,
Закриті штори,
«Коханий», «кохана»
Дванадцятим шрифтом
На моніторах. 
Засинаю лише на світанку,
Ранок зранений б’ється у вікна.
Я йому відчиню фіранку,
У скривавлене небо скрикну: 
Коханий, кохана…
Темно у вікнах,
Закриті штори,
«Коханий», «кохана»
Дванадцятим шрифтом
На моніторах. 
Коханий, кохана…
Годі вже, награлись, game over.
Коханий, кохана…
Запалені очі, чотирнадцятий поверх.

----------


## Zaya

http://nashe.com.ua/music.htm?id=268  *До побачення* 
Ти не пам’ятаєш колір моїх очей,
А я напам’ять знаю номер твій мобільний.
Тебе чекають вдома,
Побудь зі мною ще,
А я сама своя,
Я стовідсотково вільна. 
А поцілунки — як в кіно,
І вже немає значення.
Нам не бути разом все одно,
До побачення.
Поцілунки як в кіно,
І вже немає значення,
Нам не бути, все,
До побачення! 
Ти не пам’ятаєш колір моїх очей, 
Але напам’ять вивчив колір моєї білизни.
Ми знайомі два дні і сотні тисяч ночей,
А ми з тобою такі схожі, 
Стовідсотково різні. 
А поцілунки — як в кіно,
І вже немає значення.
Нам не бути разом все одно,
До побачення.
Поцілунки як в кіно,
І вже немає значення.
Нам не бути, все,
До побачення! 
Поцілунки — як в кіно,
І вже немає значення.
Нам не бути разом все одно,
До побачення.
Поцілунки як в кіно,
І вже немає значення.
Нам не бути, все,
До побачення! 
До побачення!!!

----------


## Zaya

http://nashe.com.ua/music.htm?id=268
або http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLj_CUwuIP4 
Кадри з кліпу: http://masiki.livejournal.com/60416.html#cutid1  *Заквітчаний* 
Заквітчаний ніжно-рожевим,
Новий день опадає на холодні долоні.
Стікають по фарбам дешевим
По обличчю струмками дві краплини солоні. 
Приспів:
Іще один день без тебе… (3 р.)
Іще один день… 
Прокинувшись, кожного ранку
Я ховаю обличчя, закриваю косами.
Впадаю в нову лихоманку,
Новий ранок приносить все одне і те ж саме. 
Приспів 
Не знаю, ти, мабуть, далеко,
Я тебе загубила у шаленому місті.
Тривога і скрізь небезпека,
Я не бачила тебе, мабуть, десь років двісті. 
Приспів (двічі)

----------


## Zaya

http://nashe.com.ua/music.htm?id=268  *Світла журба* 
Де ти блукала так довго,
Що порохом вкрилися одяг і очі?
Пісня лунала й замовкла — 
Одразу сміятися й плакати хочу.
Звідки ті сльози,
Звідки ті сміхи?
Вранішні роси
Падають тихо. 
Приспів:
Зустріла мене на вулиці
Світла журба.
До підвіконня тулиться
Світла журба.
У листі пожовклім ховається
Світла журба.
Зникає раптово й з’являється
Світла журба,
Світла журба. 
Промені передостанні
Малюють на обрії твою усмішку.
Напівпрозоре питання,
Метро вже набридло, гулятиму пішки.
Звідки ті сльози,
Звідки ті пішки?
Вранішні роси
Падають нишком. 
Приспів 
Зустріла мене на вулиці
Світла журба.
До підвіконня тулиться
Світла журба.
У листі пожовклім ховається
Світла журба.
Зникає раптово й з’являється
Світла, світла…

----------


## Zaya

http://nashe.com.ua/music.htm?id=268  *Я рада тобі* 
Я рада тобі,
Твоїм невчасним дзвінкам суботнім,
Я рада тобі,
Майже так само, як я самотнім… 
Телеекранами,
Радіохвилями,
Електронними
Листами стали ми
Майже знайомими,
Майже коханими,
Свіжими ранами
З тобою стали
Ти і я. 
Я рада тобі,
Моя буденна вечірня втома,
Я рада тобі,
Мабуть, сьогодні залишусь вдома. 
Телеекранами,
Радіохвилями,
Електронними
Листами стали ми
Майже знайомими,
Майже коханими,
Свіжими ранами
З тобою стали
Ти і я.
Я рада тобі. 
Телеекранами,
Радіохвилями,
Електронними
Листами стали ми.
Радіохвилями,
Телеекранами,
Свіжими ранами 
З тобою стали
Ти і я.
Я рада тобі.

----------


## Zaya

http://nashe.com.ua/music.htm?id=268  *Вікна* 
Знов кудись поспішають усі,
Зупиню напівсонне таксі.
Навкруги щось забуте давно,
Як німе чорно-біле кіно. 
Я дивлюсь у чужі вікна… 
Полетять за вогнями думки,
Обіймає серпанок легкий.
Навкруги щось забуте давно,
Як німе чорно-біле кіно. 
Я дивлюсь у чужі вікна…

----------


## Zaya

http://nashe.com.ua/music.htm?id=268  *Черевики* 
Сьогодні особливий день,
Я посміхаюсь перехожим,
Співаю голосно пісень,
На мене, знаєш, це не схоже. 
Приспів:
Я намалюю пару синіх очей,
Далі червоні губи,
Знайду у шафі купу модних речей,
Поглянь на мене, любий! 
Потерті джинси зодягну,
І светр трохи завеликий,
Потім візьму і псіхану,
Куплю червоні черевики! 
Приспів 
Сьогодні особливий день,
Усе сьогодні особливе,
Співаю голосно пісень,
Просто сьогодні я щаслива! 
Приспів 
Я намалюю пару-тройку очей,
Далі червоні губи,
Знайду у шафі купу модних речей,
Поглянь на мене, любий!

----------

